# MH + HPS for flower?



## PartyBro420 (May 11, 2012)

I have been dirt poor this month and not able to get a second electronic ballast to run 2 HPS for flowering, what do you all think of running 1 1kw HPS and 1 1kw MH together for flowering?

Then every day I can rotate the flood table they're all on so one side is under a different lamp every second day.

I know using lower wattage MH in flowering as supplemental lighting is beneficial, but I don't know about it as 50% of my light source.

Thoughts and input prease!


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 11, 2012)

use both the whole cycle and increase your ladies' output...I found mh or flouro tubes added to my bloom room keeps the plants greener longer, ime. Course of late I've just been using my 400watt mh for grow and 1kwhps for bloom, but 2kwatts of light would be a bonus(unless you dno't want that much power used), and they'd pay you back in kind :hubba:. Would your room have sufficient ventilation, tho, to handle both on at the same time? :confused2:


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (May 11, 2012)

RUN EM BOTH! Yual run them both be given differnt light spectrum and a nice blend me personal opinon. I run 400w mh with couple 150w hps runnin shot gun for all my grows and them plant love it up. Just me .02 pilgrem. Good luck to trail yual walkin


----------



## dman1234 (May 11, 2012)

Run them both and rotate the table weekly or every 2 weeks imo.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (May 11, 2012)

See even the smarter then me say so!!! Go get r done pilgrem

BWD


----------



## PartyBro420 (May 12, 2012)

Right on, thanks for the quick response everyone! I've set up my timers to end my veg cycle at 6am. it'll be 12/12 from there!

As soon as 6am rolls around (4 more hours for me) I'm gonna go back up there and change out the one bulb to HPS then take a nap so I can get up for 6pm to make sure they come on and the timers are set right!

Each and every one is preflowering female, And I see absolutely zero balls, so far so good!

Also the fan i've got is a 8" 745 cfm Stealth centrifugal, there's a picture of it in my current journal, and it's in approx 54sf room 8 feet high (i think when i did the actual calculations it worked out to be about 340cf). It GITS'R'DONE!


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (May 12, 2012)

Got r done!


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 12, 2012)

:cool2:


----------



## Wetdog (May 25, 2012)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> Run them both and rotate the table weekly or every 2 weeks imo.



Wouldn't be easier to rotate the plants instead of that heavy table?:holysheep: :rofl: :bolt: 

I run both also, 400w MH+HPS.

Just :hubba:  with dman.

Wet


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (May 25, 2012)

VaporNation said:
			
		

> I really like the combination of both lighting systems (MH + HPS) for flowering because you're getting the full spectrum. You seem to get nice full buds when you do it like this.


 
Yup best of both worlds ur yur ladies and they love ya for it 

BWD


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 28, 2012)

:48:

this what Ive been working towards...I did run a couple 4 ft flouresent tubes on the floor in bloom to add But now am upgrading the Shed and plan on both HPS and MH...in one cool tube..Bhaahahaha..Mad scientist at work again:spit:..


----------



## PartyBro420 (May 31, 2012)

Heh I just saw your science project! Awesome Idea! I want to make something or get something that can rotate my lights or a small turntable that can turn my entire flood table 360 degrees elapsed over 2 weeks so I can keep the 2 separate lights and not have to move each plant one by one. Right now I've been taking one row at a time and moving them up. so every 4 weeks they get under each light for at least 1 week at a time and have 1 week of in between time where they get one type of light from either side.


----------



## Roddy (Jun 1, 2012)

They make a hood that will house 2 lights, you supply the lights....can't recall the name, seems like growzilla comes to mind...will do a google...yep, and includes 2 cord sets in some deals (on ebay) for under $200....if anyone is looking!

Wouldn't need a turntable, that way.


----------



## Ruffy (Jun 1, 2012)

thanks roddy, thats cool. @partybro420 best of luck, bust out some porn


----------

